# LED Lights for fish houses



## jean (Jun 24, 2004)

There are some neat LED lights I seen that Fish House Supply is carring this year. They have both that are for 12 volt system for permant houses and portable lights that velcro to the window flaps of portable shelters. Here is a link to there pagehttp://fishhousesupply.com/12vlights.htm
I think they would work great.


----------

